

5 years into development, our music mapping A.I:s are finally out. - teekarja
http://youtu.be/euNHMBu9cjI

======
mikachu
You can make machines listen to music by abusing technology you stole from the
future, and that's a fact you can't hide.

How about making dogs listen to music then?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bqZFp7dWbg>

Not to mention the deaf, dumb and blind who just keep on pretending .. ♩♬♬

------
jaylin
This one did the opposite of what you guys do.
[http://gizmodo.com/5945103/this-instrument-translates-the-
so...](http://gizmodo.com/5945103/this-instrument-translates-the-sound-of-
objects)

------
teekarja
Questions? Feedback? Comments? I'm all ears. -Teemu, entrepeneur.

